# bunny ? (Vienna Marked / Breeding?)



## NDrAbBiTs58041

ok, so what does it mean when a breeder says vienna carrier what is that? Im asking cause I asked my breeder that I got my holland lop from if she was mixed with anything and she said holland lop. but then put vienna carrier. Not sure what that meant. Just curious.


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie

The vienna gene is what caused Blue Eyed White rabbits. In order to get a BEW rabbit, both parents must have the gene. When only one parent has the gene, the offspring can be carriers. They can also be vienna marked which means they will have white markings on the face and feet and can sometimes have markings that look like a dutch. 

If you got the rabbit as a pet, you don't really need to worry too much about it. Vienna carriers can have issues with Ivermectin which is a dewormer. 

If you got the rabbit to breed, you need to do some more research on colour genetics so you can know more of what kits could be.


----------



## NDrAbBiTs58041

interesting...thank you! I thought about breeding but I only have the one for now and it probably wont be for awhile if I do get another one. 

So it could be a serious problem if I was to breed?


----------



## TinysMom

*new2bunnies wrote: *


> interesting...thank you! I thought about breeding but I only have the one for now and it probably wont be for awhile if I do get another one.
> 
> So it could be a serious problem if I was to breed?


Well - let's start with "if you breed....how serious do you want to be about it?" before we can really answer your question.

If you want to breed show quality rabbits that other breeders (and people who show) want to buy - then yes....it could be a problem.

The vienna gene will produce blue eyed whites if bred with another blue eyed white carrier....or else it will give the "vienna markings" if a rabbit only has it from one parent...which is the white nose, etc. (Sometimes folks mistake it for a dutch or dutch-marked rabbit).

If the breed you're wanting to work with doesn't accept blue eyed whites for show - then yes - it is a problem.

If you're breeding just for pets....then no - it isn't a problem.

But I encourage you to think twice before deciding to breed - then think about it a bit more.

Breeding can get expensive (what if your doe needs a c-section due to problems) - and what if you don't have home for the babies right away and need cages for them.

I started breeding the first year I got into rabbits as an adult...and I do enjoy breeding - don't get me wrong. But I rushed into it without knowing much about showing rabbits, etc. and I did get to the point where I regretted it and backed away for a while.

I HIGHLY encourage you to read this Oak Ridge Rabbits: Breeding - Do and Do Nots before deciding to breed.

I hope I've helped in some way.


----------



## TinysMom

I have edited your title and moved this thread to the rabbitry area (and am sending you a note about it too).


----------



## NDrAbBiTs58041

Thank You. IF I do breed I would for sure have enough cages and that before I would start. Again IF I decided to. I would breed just for pets, I don't know if I could do the show thing.

I was just wondering if it was going to be a problem with breeding her with other rabbits or if she could have problems. That's I guess what I was asking. I don't know much about showing and am just interested in breeding IF i decide to do that. 

Thankx for the responce! I saw that it was a different post then mine....sorry new to this!


----------

